# [SOLVED] Non-existent third monitor showing up



## DGray321 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

I don't if this necessarily belongs in this section. If, in my ignorance, I've misplaced it, please forgive me.

I recently set up a computer running Windows 7 home premium with dual monitors. 
The computer is using a GeForce 9800 GTX+ graphics card. 
The two monitors are a Dell 2209wa and a Viewsonic VA2223wm and are both connected via DVI-I. 

However, the resolution options Windows shows for the Viewsonic monitor are not complete, and picture does not fit properly to the screen. In addition to this, a third, non-existent monitor appear in my resolution settings and is labeled "Generic PnP monitor."

I have done the exact same set-up on a similar system and it worked just fine. So far, I have tried the following:

Uninstall/Reinstall display driver
Install monitor driver
Swap DVI-D cord

None of these have yielded any positive results. I read something online about corrupt EDID data, but the same person recommended removing two pins from the DVI cable to solve the problem. Since I am far from familiar with this level of video trouble-shooting, this made me pretty nervous.

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Non-existent third monitor showing up*

the generic listing is not unusual 

you should not need to load a monitor driver

you should be able to set each one up in nview

i would not be removing any pins


----------



## DGray321 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-existent third monitor showing up*

Thanks, dai. Your response wasn't really an answer, but it led to me one. The card I purchased was in PNY packaging, and I didn't really understand the difference between PNY and Nvidia, so I didn't include that information. On installation, the driver did not set up nview, and after you pointed out that I should be able to use it, I wondered what had happened. I uninstalled the driver that came with the card, went to the Nvidia website and downloaded the driver from there. The monitor is working perfectly now. 

Still kind of confused about the whole thing. I don't know why the card would be packaged with a driver that does not work, but that driver definitely was not working.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted

you can usually bank on the drivers that come with the card to work


----------

